# Fake Blood



## Ms Poison (Aug 28, 2012)

I found a recipe for realistic edible blood which I am using on props etc. It dries no ants so far  I was wondering if when I store for a year since its all food grade will it rot and ruin my stuff? Ex: its on some of my props clothes and on a few latex masks and skeltons. It dries though.
:devil:


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Want to share how to make it i have been making the elmers clear glue n red food coloring dont think i want to eat that... but when was. Kid used to eat it lol


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Search StiltBeast Studios on youtube. Allen makes the best fake blood I have seen so far.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

If it's made with food materials, it will rot. Make a new batch this year.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is the link to AllenH's fake blood video. Check out the rest of his how-to videos too.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah Allen's blood is the best. I would only use a food based blood on a person for a night; it won't last. The elmer's clear and food coloring is where it's at. Super cheap and a great texture and drip to it when it dries.


----------

